# Blue Cheese Celery Salad



## ESue8215 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Blue Cheese Celery Salad*
I love Blue Cheese - just a little bit
goes a long way - 'celery boats' filled
with it make a great appetizer. This
salad was inspired by whatever was
in my frig at that moment - I always have
one of those small sealed packages of 
blue cheese or feta.
..........................................................
5 stalks celery, sliced
2 Tablespoons blue cheese crumbles
1 Tablespoon chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped walnuts
a few leaves of fresh basil, chopped

Mix all this together, sprinkle a little
balsamic vinegar and olive oil, toss
gently and serve over mixed lettuces.

For more easy, everyday veggies visit
http://www.colorfulplate.com


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2004)

YUM - another one with blue cheese - thanks for the recipe!!!!!  8)


----------



## jkath (Sep 30, 2004)

That sounds amazing!
Please, go to the frige and make up another winner for us!


----------

